# '07 Senior Class Favorites



## DeepSpring (Feb 12, 2007)

Here are some of my favorite ones. What do you think? Have fun guessing what they won 

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 12, 2007)

I do like the last one... the industrial bg plays great with them!


----------



## df3photo (Feb 12, 2007)

nice.  the last one is fun!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 12, 2007)

She looks good in both: the first *and* the last photo, but that last one is a scream (pun very intended!). :thumbup:

But what do you mean: we can guess what they won? Did your photos win a prize or did those people win something? I can't guess what it was! Help us. Please!!!


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 12, 2007)

the talent show?


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 12, 2007)

1st and last are most talented in music. 
the ones with the money are the prepyist?(sp i no)
the one with the two girls uhhh most popular?


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 12, 2007)

not most talented in music but just most talented in general


with the money think more of, what are people when they have money.

i dont know how to explain the 2 girls without giving it away



thanks for all the replies. the last was my personal favorite


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 12, 2007)

most successful for the money
uhhh i still dont no about the girls usually its a guy and a girl. most popular mabye?


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 12, 2007)

Are the two girls Best friends?
And the Boy/girl under the tree: cutest couple?


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 12, 2007)

you got the best friends

for the other two look at whats on their face


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 12, 2007)

piercings?


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 12, 2007)

best smile


----------



## DeepSpring (Feb 12, 2007)

and we have a winner

best smile


----------



## mortallis288 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## newrmdmike (Feb 13, 2007)

the money ones, most likely to suceed?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Feb 21, 2007)

Most spoiled?  lol. 
 I love these.  And its weird because these people - almost all of them, look oddly familiar to me.  Like I have seen them or even met them before.  hmm, strange.


----------



## Icon72 (Feb 21, 2007)

Are the two girls lebanese?


----------

